# Parce que je le peux bien



## DaniL

Bonjour,

Je joue un peu avec les mots et voilà l'idée que j'ai eue. Est-ce que la phrase vous paraît bien ? Elle est censée être une devise personnelle, parodie du slogan de l'Oréal.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, très bien, mais pas peut être pas pour une devise personnelle car elle est à double tranchant, tout dépend du contexte.
Si tu la présentes bien comme une parodie, une critique du matraquage publicitaire, c’est très amusant si tu fais semblant de souffrir en la disant.
Si elle est dite à tous propos, je crois que c’est moins bien, tu seras l’image du matraquage publicitaire, une victime.…., l’expression va s’user comme le slogan.
Donc user mais ne pas abuser, c’est un avis personnel je peux me tromper, attends d’autres avis. 
….


----------



## SOku

Je suis assez d'accord avec Corsicum en effet. Je n'ai rien d'autre a dire de plus étant donné que j'adhère a ce qu'il/elle dit.


----------



## DaniL

Merci pour vos commentaires (assez détaillés, j'apprécie beaucoup).

En fait, je ne me suis pas exprimé très précisément. Je ne veux pas que ce soit une parodie du slogan de l'Oréal, il suffit qu'on se rend compte tout de suite de l'allusion au slogan, c'est tout.

C'est juste pour m'encourager de temps en temps avec un peu d'humour. Je ne vais pas l'abuser.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est le contexte et le ton qui feront le lien avec le slogan publicitaire qui a un phrasé particulier.

Et pour répondre à ta question, la phrase sortie du contexte peut prêter à confusion.
Je proposerais de l'écrire ainsi "... parce que je le peux bien !".


----------



## DaniL

Merci, Punky Zoé.

Ce serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'on a pensé de ce fil en voyant son titre...


----------



## Punky Zoé

DaniL said:


> Ce serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'on a pensé de ce fil en voyant son titre...


Moi, j'ai été intriguée...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut DaniL,


DaniL said:


> [...] Ce serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'on a pensé de ce fil en voyant son titre...


À la lecture du titre j'ai tout de suite pensé au fameux slogan, si ça peut te rassurer. 
Je crois que de toutes façons, sans parodier le slogan, on ne dirait pas vraiment spontanément « je le peux bien » mais « je peux bien le faire/dire... »


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, à la lecture du titre, j'ai pensé à _Parce que je le *veux* bien _- plutôt qu'au slogan _Parce que je le *vaux *bien_) - et j'ai bêtement cru qu'il s'agissait d'une coquille/erreur de frappe.


----------



## DaniL

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je crois que de toutes façons, sans parodier le slogan, on ne dirait pas vraiment spontanément « je le peux bien » mais « je peux bien le faire/dire... »



Merci pour cette précision. Merci à toutes !


----------



## TitTornade

moi, je suis d'accord avec kArInE_fR, "je le peux bien" ça sonne bizarre...


----------



## DaniL

Mince, alors ! J'ai déjà trouvé l'équivalent en slovène qui marche très bien. Qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien dire alors ?

Parce que je le peux, peut-être ? C'est le « bien » qui sonne moche à vos oreilles francophones ?


----------



## TitTornade

oui c'est le "bien" qui sonne bizarre...

"... parce que je le peux"
"... parce que je peux le plus" (comme dans l'expression : "qui peut le plus, peut le moins")
"... parce que je le veux bien" (comme cela a été proposé, mais le sens est différent.. mon préféré quand même...)
"... parce que je veux le meilleur"


----------



## DaniL

Merci pour les propositions, TitTornade.

Soit je choisis la capacité de faire exprimée par « peux », soit je garde le « bien », mais me contente de la volonté (veux)...

Comme le contenu m'est plus important que la forme, je vais opter pour le premier : « Parce que je le peux. »

Merci encore.


----------



## itka

Ben tant pis si je suis la seule, mais moi, ça m'a évoqué immédiatement le "parce que je le vaux bien" de la pub !


----------



## DaniL

itka said:


> Ben tant pis si je suis la seule, mais moi, ça m'a évoqué immédiatement le "parce que je le vaux bien" de la pub !



Et c'est très bien, c'est juste que je voudrais que la « devise » soit écrite dans un bon français et il paraît que « bien » ne fait pas trop bon après « peux ».


----------



## Nicomon

DaniL said:


> Soit je choisis la capacité de faire exprimée par « peux », soit je garde le « bien », mais me contente de la volonté (veux)...
> 
> Comme le contenu m'est plus important que la forme, je vais opter pour le premier : « Parce que je le peux. »


Dans ce cas, il me vient : « Parce que je suis bien capable ».

Bon... ça ne rappelle aucun slogan. En fait, c'est assez nul.


----------



## Nicomon

DaniL said:


> Parce que je le peux, peut-être ? C'est le « bien » qui sonne moche à vos oreilles francophones ?


  Moi c'est plutôt « le peux bien » qui me dérange. 
« Parce que je peux bien » (sans le) ne me choque pas du tout. 

Au fait j'y pense...   Il y a bien un proverbe qui dit « Vouloir, c'est pouvoir »
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q="vouloir+c'est+pouvoir&meta=

Alors peut-être :   « Je peux... parce que je le veux bien. »   

Qu'en penses-tu?  Trop long?


----------



## DaniL

Nicomon said:


> Moi c'est plutôt « le peux bien » qui me dérange.
> « Parce que je peux bien » (sans le) ne me choque pas du tout.
> 
> Au fait j'y pense...   Il y a bien un proverbe qui dit « Vouloir, c'est pouvoir »
> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q="vouloir+c'est+pouvoir&meta=
> 
> Alors peut-être :   « Je peux... parce que je le veux bien. »
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu?  Trop long?



Non, c'est bien.  Même très bien. Merci.


----------



## TitTornade

la proposition de Nico est très bien trouvée !


----------

